# Anyone tried these salt dough hides



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

Found a how to on another forum (not sure if I can mention it) to make salt dough hides cooked in the oven then painted and sealed.
But has anyone on here tried them and how did they hold up over time, also are these completly safe??

Cheers


----------



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

*Salt dough hides*

Found a how to on another forum (not sure if I can mention it) to make salt dough hides cooked in the oven then painted and sealed.
But has anyone on here tried them and how did they hold up over time, also are these completly safe??

Cheers


----------



## Dlanefox (Feb 5, 2011)

Not tried salt dough but air dry clay works well


----------



## CommonlyCommon (Jun 27, 2009)

Just googled these, had never heard of this before, from the forum posts on the place i found people are saying they're strong, one guy dropped it on a hard floor and it was fine, so after a few coats of varnish I would imagine they're pretty good, thanks for bringing this up though, going to give them a try tomorrow I think! : victory:


----------



## Ihatecoffee (Jul 10, 2011)

I've never heard of people making hides out of them, however I used to make salt dough in the nurseries I worked in. It's really tough, and if you use a good solvent based varnish they are waterproof. (A supervisor once bought water based because she thought it would be easier to clean the brushes, not so waterproof when it was filled with water lol) 

If you want to give it a natural look, you can do the first couple layers of varnish, then on the last one sprinkle sand onto it. Will be useful for shedding!


----------



## Hissy Missy (Dec 6, 2009)

well, i know what im doing this weekend :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Ihatecoffee said:


> I've never heard of people making hides out of them, however I used to make salt dough in the nurseries I worked in. It's really tough, and if you use a good solvent based varnish they are waterproof. (A supervisor once bought water based because she thought it would be easier to clean the brushes, not so waterproof when it was filled with water lol)
> 
> If you want to give it a natural look, you can do the first couple layers of varnish, then on the last one sprinkle sand onto it. Will be useful for shedding!


 
Good idea that, might try making some myself when mine need bigger hides.


----------



## vorny (Aug 12, 2011)

Clay works really well, I've never made anything out or salt dough but my mum made a few things out of it years ago and it stood the test of time and 5 kids so I don't see why it should be a problem, I think most materials are ok as long as its sealed with varnish : victory:


----------



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

Glad I could help, going shopping tonight then gonna get baking :lol2:


----------



## Gemmatony10 (Oct 13, 2010)

anyone have a recipe :2thumb:


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

tried one, tasted horrible TBH


----------



## Brian J (Jun 23, 2011)

I made one today it sealed it with pva water mix sprinkled sand pn it painted
It with acrylic paints gonna varnish it tomorrow with polyvine decorators varnish I will post pics.

Here's a link to how it's done I made mine more rock like than that I like natural look 

The Royal Python Forum - How to - Make a Hide

Brian


----------

